# AutoCad2000



## Brosch (3. April 2003)

Hi, 
ich möchte gerne wissen wie man die Linien, die man zeichnet, bei AutoCad2000 etwas dünner machen kann. Das hat mich nämlich vor kurzem mein Vater gefragt und ich konnte ihm auch nicht weiter helfen. Er meint, dass, als er die Umschulung zu einem Bauzeichner bei BBS gemacht hat, da waren die Linien viel dünner als bei uns zu Hause (bei gleicher Auflösung) und dadurch war alles viel übersichtlicher. 
Ich dachte mir es könnte vielleicht an der Grafikkarte liegen. Ich weiß es nicht.
Ich hoffe, ich habe mein Problem ausführlich genug geschildert.

Danke im voraus


----------



## the_great_rawuza (8. April 2003)

Glaub nicht, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt! Hat das Hilfeverzeichniss auch nichts ausgespuckt?


----------



## Brosch (8. April 2003)

ne, habe schon sämtliche Hilfedateien durchgesucht. Nichts gefunden!

Trotzdem danke für die Antwort!!


----------



## zenga (15. April 2003)

hi,
frag mal bei http://www.cad.de im forum


----------



## Mythos007 (15. April 2003)

habt ihr einen tft-bilschirm zu hause ?


----------



## Brosch (15. April 2003)

Haben zu Hause zwei Bildschirme:
Ich habe einen 17" TFT
Mein Vater hat einen alten 17 Zoll RöhrenMonitor.

Wobei das auf meinem LCD nicht unbedigt besser aussieht, als auf seinem Monitor.


----------



## zenga (15. April 2003)

hiho,
bei http://www.mut.de gibts
das autocad lt 2000 kompendium zum online lesen

http://www.mut.de/media_remote/buecher/autocadlt_komp/index.htm

4.1 oder 4.4 könnte helfen ;-)  

mfg


----------

